# Medium size stadiums (25-45k)



## Stadiums (Nov 29, 2013)

I like medium sized stadiums that are square, compact and with closed corners. I think they generate a cracking atmosphere. I have been to big stadiums Camp Nou(100.000), Wembley(90.000) and didnt feel they could generate the same cracking atmosphere as the medium sized stadiums. In the medium sized stadiums everyone feels close to the pitch and not lost on the third section. 

What do you think

*Criterias:*
Closed corners
Square
Compact
Capacity (25k-45k)
Two tier



Here are some of my favourites:

*Estadio Conrnella El Prat Espanyol/Barcelona Spain 40.500*









*Allainz Riviera Nice France 35.000*









*Bay Arena 28.000 Leverkusen*









Juventus stadium Turin 41.000 Italy
Amazing stadium. The most perfect stadium I know. 









*Tele2 Arena Stockholm 30.000* Sweden










Brøndby Stadium Copenhagen Denmark 26.000 seats








*
Ullevaal Stadium Oslo Norway 28.900*
The last facelift for this stadium this year. It is now a two tier stadium. Closed corners, square and you feel close to the pitch on the upper section. Very intimate.










*Stad de suisse Bern 32.000*








*
St Jakob Park 38.500 Basel, Swtizerland*
Love it. Perfect stadium









*
White Hart Lane 36.240* London England
The ultimate stadium. Closed corners, compact intimate and square. Two sections


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Lokomotiv stadium (28 000)
my favourite stadium in Russia, it's really comfortable



















or is in not square enough?


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Some good examples. Other nominations: Gdansk, Poznan, Legia Warsaw stadium (tho in this case the fans are better than the stadium), Stade Océane (Le Havre), Stade du Hainaut (Valenciennes), Stade de la Route de Lorient (Rennes), MMArena (Le Mans).

Also, how about stadiums with corners closed but with walls? I'm thinking of those in Genoa or Porto (the Boavista stadium). 

And how do you like Spanish stadiums? La Rosaleda or Ramon Sanchez Pizjuan should fit your bill:



















The one in Elche is good too, just a tad less compact: 










That said, I have my differences. The way I split capacities is: bellow 20k = small, 20 to 40k medium, 40 to 60k large, 60 to 80k very large, over 80k = jumbo size.  Also I don't think double tiering is necessarily the best, my preference is for as many single tiers as possible ("kops"). That's why I like the Wroclaw stadium so much, the new stadiums in Bursa and Saint-Etienne, or the Gerledome.


----------



## Stadiums (Nov 29, 2013)

jackass94 said:


> Lokomotiv stadium (28 000)
> my favourite stadium in Russia, it's really comfortable
> 
> 
> ...


It is beautiful stadium. A perfect example of a medium sized stadium and one of my favourites. Not quite square, but close enough.


----------



## Stadiums (Nov 29, 2013)

alexandru.mircea said:


> Some good examples. Other nominations: Gdansk, Poznan, Legia Warsaw stadium (tho in this case the fans are better than the stadium), Stade Océane (Le Havre), Stade du Hainaut (Valenciennes), Stade de la Route de Lorient (Rennes), MMArena (Le Mans).
> 
> Also, how about stadiums with corners closed but with walls? I'm thinking of those in Genoa or Porto (the Boavista stadium).
> 
> ...


I think those stadiums look a bit naked without a roof. You dont get that great atmosphere with an open roof. A great medium sized stadium should have a roof that covers all over. To conserve the sound a roof is great.

The stadium in Genoa is nice a bit similar to Parken in Copenhagen that also has closed wall. But I think a stadium with closed cornes gives a better atmosphere and they look better to. It seems like they miss something to be complete.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Stadiums said:


> You dont get that great atmosphere with an open roof. A great medium sized stadium should have a roof that covers all over. To conserve the sound a roof is great.


I disagree about that, what I find important is steep and compact stands in terms of acoustics, and to have stands large enough to host as many fans as possible in one place (that's why I think kops are better than two-tiers). The best atmospheres I have witnessed were all at old Eastern European stadiums without a roof. Take the Rapid stadium in Bucharest for example, an incredibly atmospheric stadium:






^ You can clearly hear in this one what a strong echo and surround effect there is, despite there being no roof and no second tier.

While we're at it, here's another one 






Not coincidentally, atmospheres at Sevilla and Malaga are the best in Spain IMO. BTW the loudest stadium used to be until this year the Besiktas stadium, which also was without a full roof. In the end it's all about the quality of the fans, I think. And If the stadium is cozy and inviting, they will give all they have. 
















Atmospheres at Sanchez Pizjuan are special, you won't get much better in Western Europe. Malaga is good too, especially considering they have regular fans, not fanatic ultras.


----------



## Maartendev (Apr 19, 2010)

Some Dutch examples:

Grolsch Veste 32.000 ( Can be expanded in future to approx 44.00 )









Philips Stadion 35.000


----------



## Stadiums (Nov 29, 2013)

alexandru.mircea said:


> I disagree about that, what I find important is steep and compact stands in terms of acoustics, and to have stands large enough to host as many fans as possible in one place (that's why I think kops are better than two-tiers). The best atmospheres I have witnessed were all at old Eastern European stadiums without a roof. Take the Rapid stadium in Bucharest for example, an incredibly atmospheric stadium:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the stadiums you showed looks unfinished, you dont get that intimate feeling as you do on a stadium with a roof. It is nice in the summer when its hot. But it want give the same great experience for the late champions league and qualiying games that are played during the winter and the autumn under floodlight.
The russian example and the two dutch stadiums are great examples. The only really great medium size stadium in Spain I know is Espanyols stadium.

For instance this examples. For late games under floodlights. This stadiums under roofs gives a much better experience and intimate stadium.
*
Lokomotiv stadium Moscow 28.000*











*Ullevaal Stadium Oslo 28.900*









*
Tele2 Arena Stockholm 30.000*









*Basel-Chelsea St jakob Park 38.000*


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

Stadiums said:


> I think the stadiums you showed looks unfinished, you dont get that intimate feeling as you do on a stadium with a roof. It is nice in the summer when its hot. But it want give the same great experience for the late champions league and qualiying games that are played during the winter and the autumn under floodlight.


Seville and Malaga enjoys quite a warm climate (around 530 mm rain per year). Average temperatures in the coldest months (dec-feb) are around 12ºC. So, really, there's no need of roof. Still, you can dislike lacking a roof (aesthetically). IMO, it's good to see variety. If every one were a double tiered covered one, it'll be boring.



> The only really great medium size stadium in Spain I know is Espanyols stadium.


Anoeta (32K seater), San Sebastián



















Photo by Pablo Muñoz Gabilondo​

The problem with Anoeta, being a munipality owned stadium, is the track, but there's a plan (already approved by the city council) to remove the track, and extend the first tier. The stadium would become a 40K one. Personally, i always found the arch-styled roof very stylish and different. With the appropiate upgrade, it will look great.

Another decent middle size stadium is El Molinón (Gijón), recently refurbished (30K seater):



















Anyway, one of my favorites medium stadium is Genova's Luigi Ferraris (shared Sampdoria/Genoa) which some of you already said:










Photo from http://www.apiedepista.es










From http://www.stadiumguide.com


----------



## Stadiums (Nov 29, 2013)

mckeenan said:


> Photo from http://www.apiedepista.es
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lumbergo (Nov 17, 2009)

why do they have to be square???

oval stadiums offer better sight lines (as long as the stands aren't a huge distance from the pitch.)


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2013)

Lumbergo said:


> why do they have to be square???
> 
> oval stadiums offer better sight lines (as long as the stands aren't a huge distance from the pitch.)


Sure, if you're watching track and field.


----------



## Lumbergo (Nov 17, 2009)

I wasn't referring to track stadiums. the Lokomotiv stadium posted above is a good example.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Here are some French ones:


*Location: Nice,* Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur
*Name: Allianz Riviera
Tenant: Olympique Gymnaste Club Nice Côte d'Azur
Capacity: 35,624
Opening: 2013*











*--------*


*Location: Rennes,* Brittany
*Name: Stade de la Route de Lorient
Tenant: Stade Rennais Football Club
Capacity: 29,778
Opening: 1912* (reconstruction: 1999-2004)











*--------*


*Location: Le Havre,* Normandy
*Name: Stade Océane
Tenant: Le Havre Athletic Club Football Association
Capacity: 25,178
Opening: 2012*












*--------*


*Location: Valenciennes,* Nord-Pas de Calais
*Name: Stade du Hainaut
Tenant: Valenciennes Football Club
Capacity: 25,172
Opening: 2011*











*--------*


*Location: Le Mans,* Pays de la Loire
*Name: MMArena
Tenant:* none
*Capacity: 25,064
Opening: 2011*


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Some more, slightly under 25K but since I like them... ...so :

*Location: Sedan,* Champagne-Ardenne
*Name: Stade Louis Dugauguez
Tenant: Club Sportif Sedan Ardennes
Capacity: 23,189
Opening: 2000* (last expansion: 2001)











*--------*


*Location: Reims,* Champagne-Ardenne
*Name: Stade Auguste Delaune
Tenant: Stade de Reims
Capacity: 22,915
Opening: 1935* (reconstruction: 2004-2008)











*--------*


*Location: Caen,* Normandy
*Name: Stade Michel d'Ornano
Tenant: Stade Malherbe Caen Calvados Basse-Normandie
Capacity: 21,251
Opening: 1993*











*--------*


*Location: Montbéliard,* Franche-Comté
*Name: Stade Auguste Bonal
Tenant: Football Club Sochaux-Montbéliard
Capacity: 20,005
Opening: 1931* (reconstruction: 1998-2000)











*--------*


*Location: Grenoble,* Rhône-Alpes
*Name: Stade des Alpes
Tenant: Grenoble Foot 38
Capacity: 20,068 (expandable to 28,000 by adding a second tier)
Opening: 2008*


----------



## ferro20 (May 26, 2012)

Medium size stadiums should have one more requisite: steep stands. Juventus stadium ones are by far the steepest. Almost a "false" two tier.


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

I really like Valenciennes' Stade Hainaut. That red rooftop is impresive, and from outside it reminds me of a zeppelin. It has some german quality about it.










From www.info-stades.fr:










I also appreciate Le Havre's Stade Oceane. It's works perfectly with its enviroment. It has a marine quality, very appealing, which suits perfectly with a harbour city as Le Havre. 

from www.stadiumguide.com:


----------



## CanadianAlex (Dec 3, 2013)

Red Bull Arena (Harrison, NJ):

















Stadium MK (Milton Keynes, UK):


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

CanadianAlex said:


> Red Bull Arena (Harrison, NJ):
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/79/Le_Red_Bull_Arena.jpg
> http://a.espncdn.com/photo/2010/0405/radio_g_redbull_arena1_576.jpg


Déjà vu, cher Alex Canadien! (somewhere in Austria, I think... :dunno



:runaway:


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

parcdesprinces said:


> Déjà vu, cher Alex Canadien! (somewhere in Austria, I think... :dunno
> 
> 
> 
> runaway:


Yeah, the stadium they decided to copy is in Klagenfurt:



http://stadiumdb.com/stadiums/aut/hypo_group_arena


----------



## SVB28 (Jul 13, 2012)

*Red Bull Arena* - 25,189 seats
Harrison, New Jersey
New York Red Bulls



































*StubHub Center* - 27,000 seats
Carson, California
Los Angeles Galaxy, C.D. Chivas USA


































*Sporting Park* - 18,467 seats, but regularly holds 20,000+ people and is going to be expanded to 25,000 or more in the next couple of years
Kansas City
Sporting Kansas City


----------



## ferro20 (May 26, 2012)

*Goodison Park* (Everton Fotball Club)

Capacity: *40.221*


----------



## Stadiums (Nov 29, 2013)

*Some more examples*

Here are some more great examples.


Red bull arena Salzburg 31.895. Modern and intimate.










Hypo Arena 32.000 Klagenfurt Austria










Boelyn Ground London 35.016









Pepsi Arena Warzaw 31.000








Kadir Has Stadium Kayseri Turkey 32.500


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

Rentschler Field	40,000	East Hartford	Connecticut










Vanderbilt Stadium	39,790	Nashville	Tennessee









Joan C. Edwards Stadium	38,016	Huntington	West Virginia









Nippert Stadium	35,000	Cincinnati	Ohio









Harvard Stadium	30,323	Boston	Massachusetts









slightly above 45k

TCF Bank Stadium	50,805	Minneapolis	Minnesota









Stanford Stadium	50,000	Stanford	California









Bill Snyder Family Football Stadium	50,000	Manhattan	Kansas









Rice-Eccles Stadium	45,634	Salt Lake City	Utah (Olympic Stadium)


----------



## poguemahone (Apr 4, 2012)

Some Australian Football grounds

Sydney Football Stadium 45,000




























AAMI Park, Melbourne 30,000




























Hunter Stadium, Newcastle 33,000


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

About time that there were some decent pictures of White Hart Lane in this thread!


----------



## Stadiums (Nov 29, 2013)

White hart Lane is my favourite in England followed by Boleyn ground.

They have the square size I like and equal height on each stand that gives the matchbox experience. The stadiums that dont have symetrical height on each stand looks ugly, cheaep and uncomplete.

Here is an example of the last facelift from Ullevaal stadium in Oslo. This increased capacity from 25.000 to 28.000 and each stand now has eqaul height. It now looks complete.

The old bendit stand one tier. (whole stadium 25.000) uncomplete 










(New tier gives the stadium symetrical height and 28000 seats total)  VIP boxes upper left with panorama wiev over the stadium.


----------



## WENHONGCHEE_02 (Feb 20, 2021)

I split my favourite stadiums in below 20k, 20-40k, 40-60k, 60-80k, 80k above. my favourite below 20k stadium is Allianz field, Minnesota. my favourite stadium 20-40k is st mary's stadium, Southampton. my favourite 60-80k stadium is Allianz arena, Munich. last but not least, my favourite 80k above stadium is camp nou, Barcelona.


----------

